# FS:$200: 90 Gal pkg: stand, filter, lights, tank (needs resealing, includes silicon)



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, I was planning on setting up a larger tank but then it turned out that we have to move... some nonsense about the owners of our house moving back to the country and needing their house back 

The tank came to me used in good condition however the seals were REALLY bad. I scraped most of the junk silicon off and bought 2 tubes of BLACK Momentive RTV 100 silicon to re-seal it but never got around to it. So tank comes with the silicon and WILL need to be re-sealed before use.

When I bought the tank originally it came with a bunch of stuff - that is listed below as individual prices but I'll sell everything as a giant package for $250

You must pick up as I don't have a car, but if you are buying something small I may be able to meet you somewhere with it.

If you want something listed but you think I'm asking too much shoot me a pm and we can figure something out 

*$250 for EVERYTHING LISTED. This is an awesome deal - moving and I need it gone.*

*The tank: $200 for all listed in this section*
90 gal tank - needs resealing but includes silicon to do so. Black trim, black silicon.
Lighting: dual bulb fixture but only one works
Filter: Fluval 405 - includes pipes and tubes and whatnot.
Stand: Black, seems solid.

*$40 for both heaters, if you buy everything else you can have them for free.*
300W Elite Heater (includes the suction cups)
200W Fluval Heater (BNIB)

*Filter Media: (Take all for $20)*
Marina activated carbon: 4x 200g plastic baggies - $8
Atlantis brand activated carbon: 450g in sealed cardboard box - $4
Fluval® UltraGrade Carbon: sealed pkg: 3 x 100g - $5
Fluval® Clearmax Phosphate Remover: 3x100g - $6

Hagen Amrid Ammonia Remover loose granules. aprox 600g - just under half of a 1360g box. Looks like the stuff in the ammonia-removing filter cartridges, just an older pkg of bulk stuff.
- $5

*Decorations & substrate: (Take all for $25)*
box of fake plants (all sterilized) - $10
"waterfall" decoration - $10
mill wheel "tropical beach hut" decoration - $10
little orange octopus decoration - $3

*Free with any purchase over $10:*
"3-way breeder" floating breeding box
Baggie of valves and suction cups
1/2-3/4 of a 5gal bucket of gravel (easily covers a 30 gal tank). The standard beige mix. (Been sitting on my patio and will need a rinse) 
1/4 little bag of white gravel. "polymer coated".

Lowered price - anyone interested? make me an offer.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

bumppp


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

bump .....


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

daily bump


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

bumping....


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

still available


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

bumpitty bump


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

daily bump


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

bump.......


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

bump!! all still available.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

bumpity bump


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Bumping it up


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

massive update - bump!!


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

bumpity bump


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

am I asking too much...?
still available.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

someone please buy it...


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Bump! Lowered price, added more free stuff.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

need it to go! Open to offers!


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

make me an offer!!


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

seriously - low ball me... Its in the way and needs to go...


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Bump!!!


----------

